# What a voice, pity about the dress and eyebrows!



## Sue Ellen (15 Apr 2009)

Voice wise on a par with Paul Potts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZYhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY


----------



## Lex Foutish (15 Apr 2009)

*Re: What a voice, pity about the dress!*

Not what I expected when I clicked the link. Over 3.5m views!

And Paul Potts has almost almost 43m views!!!!!!!!!! Link below. (I had to google because I'd never heard of him ).   What a voice!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k08yxu57NA


----------



## Lex Foutish (15 Apr 2009)

*Re: What a voice, pity about the dress!*

Just discovered that Bohemian Rhapsody only has 26.29 million views!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanilla (15 Apr 2009)

*Re: What a voice, pity about the dress!*

Brilliant, I could watch that over and over.

But yeah, itching to get my hands on her- pluck the eyebrows, get rid of the black tights ( or probably 'barely black'- remember those?) and white stillettos ensemble which I imagine wasn't worn in an ironic fashion, get her in a corset, change the hair and dress. But then she'd probably lose the wow factor of the juxtaposition of her voice and appearance?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (15 Apr 2009)

*Re: What a voice, pity about the dress!*

She was amazing, i watched on sat night with my jaw dropped and actually clapped at the end. 

But a looper


----------



## JJ1982 (15 Apr 2009)

*Re: What a voice, pity about the dress!*

I peresonally feel like they "uglied" her up to get her noticed and told her to act the tit so the wow factor when she sang would be a lot bigger. Did any of ye see the Michael Flatly take off from the same episode?


----------



## dodo (15 Apr 2009)

*Re: What a voice, pity about the dress!*

This is the argument for the likes of X factor ,Britain's got talent


----------



## lou2 (15 Apr 2009)

*Re: What a voice, pity about the dress!*

That Greek Michael Flatly thing was brilliant. So funny.


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Apr 2009)

*Re: What a voice, pity about the dress!*



Vanilla said:


> Brilliant, I could watch that over and over.
> 
> But yeah, itching to get my hands on her- pluck the eyebrows, get rid of the black tights ( or probably 'barely black'- remember those?) and white stillettos ensemble which I imagine wasn't worn in an ironic fashion, get her in a corset, change the hair and dress. But then she'd probably lose the wow factor of the juxtaposition of her voice and appearance?



Great minds think alike (but then again fools seldom differ ).

Can't help feeling jealous of Pebbles listening to that voice all the time.

Ya missed the two bra straps hanging down so a new one needed too.


----------



## baldyman27 (15 Apr 2009)

She's pretty amazing alright. More importantly though, whose the hot bird on the judging panel? <cowers down in preparation for the attack of the feminists>


----------



## ophelia (15 Apr 2009)

This must be a dream come true for Susan Boyle. I hope we will hear more from her - she deserves recognition. A really talented person (for a change)! I kind of like her style.


----------



## Vanilla (15 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> She's pretty amazing alright. More importantly though, whose the hot bird on the judging panel? <cowers down in preparation for the attack of the feminists>


 
Amanda Holden, she's like a pretty doll. Of course for the female viewers we have the delightful Simon Cowell and Piers Morgan ( in fairness, Morgan isn't too bad.)

I don't think it was a put-on, sure you couldnt fake eyebrows like that, could you?

Oh were those bra straps? Thought they were the little straps sewn into dresses to keep them on hangers. At the risk of being too Trinny & Susannah, she could definitely do with a new bra too!


----------



## baldyman27 (15 Apr 2009)

Thanks Vanilla, will be googling frantically! Susan Boyle doesn't need to look good with a voice like that. Pavarotti????


----------



## Vanilla (15 Apr 2009)

Mmmm, but preferred Carreras the little Spanish cutie.


----------



## Purple (15 Apr 2009)

That was incredible.
(Vanilla's talk about corsets did distract me a bit though...)


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Thanks Vanilla, will be googling frantically!



Amanda Holden is like a pretty doll alright but can allegedly be a bold one also.


----------



## Vanilla (15 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> That was incredible.
> (Vanilla's talk about corsets did distract me a bit though...)


 

Oooer. Fantasising about Susan in a corset?

I remember poor old Les Dennis. Still she is a cutie too, and seems nice anyway.


----------



## baldyman27 (15 Apr 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Amanda Holden is like a pretty doll alright but can allegedly be a bold one also.


 
Stop trying to destroy my fantasies.  Now where can I find out about her 'sordid dalliances' as mentioned in the article?!!


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Stop trying to destroy my fantasies.  Now where can I find out about her 'sordid dalliances' as mentioned in the article?!!



  Ask Neil Morrissey.


----------



## baldyman27 (15 Apr 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Ask Neil Morrissey.


 
Lol.


----------



## Lex Foutish (15 Apr 2009)

*Re: What a voice, pity about the dress!*



JJ1982 said:


> I peresonally feel like they "uglied" her up to get her noticed and told her to act the tit so the wow factor when she sang would be a lot bigger. *Did any of ye see the Michael Flatly take off from **the same episode?*


 
Stavros Flatley is below:-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4fPHt0FjEU


----------



## Purple (15 Apr 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Oooer. Fantasising about Susan in a corset?


I wasn't thinking about her


----------



## Purple (15 Apr 2009)

I just listened to that again through good speakers.... This post will be deleted if not edited immediately H Christ, what a voice!


----------



## Simeon (15 Apr 2009)

*Re: What a voice, pity about the dress!*



JJ1982 said:


> I peresonally feel like they "uglied" her up to get her noticed and told her to act the tit so the wow factor when she sang would be a lot bigger. Did any of ye see the Michael Flatly take off from the same episode?


Not necessarily. The Scottish banter seemed genuine. Why should they "ugly her up"? She was a nice plain person with a sense of humour. Maybe a little shyness was the reason for the self deprecating comments. But she had a deadly voice.


----------



## S.L.F (15 Apr 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Voice wise on a par with Paul Potts
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY


 
I really loved this lady singing.

I really hate these young wans singing (or trying to) who haven't a note in their heads.

Yeah Susan is a breath of fresh air.

On a different note

Does Simon need a wheel chair because everybody else was standing for Susan and he the lazy git (I normally use a profanity here) was still sitting...

Although it was nice to see him thunderstruck and then smiling...


----------



## Pique318 (15 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> it was nice to see him *thunderstruck *...


na na na na na na na na, SUSAN !


----------



## S.L.F (15 Apr 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Oooer. Fantasising about Susan in a corset?


 


Purple said:


> I wasn't thinking about her


 
Sure you weren't!!!

I'm trying to find a smilie for someone who is caught rapid and is trying to wriggle his way out.

No luck!!!

I'll keep looking


----------



## Purple (15 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I really loved this lady singing.


40 odd years ago she was somebody’s little girl with the beautiful voice; some parents pride and joy.
 How cruel life can be that anyone with such talent remains unknown and unappreciated for nearly 50 years and comes on stage to be instantly judged by the audience and judges as dishevelled and self-deprecating figure of fun. It makes her choice of song all the more poignant.


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Does Simon need a wheel chair because everybody else was standing for Susan and he the lazy git (I normally use a profanity here) was still sitting...



To give him his due he gave these fabulous people a standing ovation but he should have done the same for Susan Boyle and Paul Potts.



Purple said:


> It makes her choice of song all the more poignant.



My sentiments exactly when I first looked at the video.  I'm not particularly keen on Amanda Holden's remarks i.e. to Susan Boyle "the audience were all against you" and about Paul Potts "we've got a lump of coal here or a frog who will turn into a prince"


----------



## S.L.F (16 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> 40 odd years ago she was somebody’s little girl with the beautiful voice; some parents pride and joy.
> How cruel life can be that anyone with such talent remains unknown and unappreciated for nearly 50 years and comes on stage to be instantly judged by the audience and judges as dishevelled and self-deprecating figure of fun. It makes her choice of song all the more poignant.


 
Yeah but she stopped them laughing didn't she.

I really hate those young starlets who flaunt themselves while singing (I usually turn the volume down helps my ears), whatever happened to the music.

Maybe it is a good thing she was never 'discovered' because she might have turned into a diva like Diana Ross'.

We'll never know!

I just hope she doesn't turn into one!

And now I'm going to listen to it again


----------



## S.L.F (16 Apr 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> To give him his due he gave these fabulous people a standing ovation but he should have done the same for Susan Boyle and Paul Potts.


 
No question they gave a good performance (as any good dancer could) but the reality is she was far better because she was raw natural talent.



Sue Ellen said:


> My sentiments exactly when I first looked at the video. I'm not particularly keen on Amanda Holden's remarks i.e. to Susan Boyle "the audience were all against you" and about Paul Potts "we've got a lump of coal here or a frog who will turn into a prince"


 
I thought she was quite stupid to say those things, I think she spent too much time in front of a mirror.


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Apr 2009)

Susan Boyle was featured on the American (CBS) Nightly News on Sky just now! 6 million youtube hits in 4 days. They paid great tribute to her and made Simon Cowell look like an idiot-which is a pity really!!

CBS will have her on their Morning Show this morning (Thursday) and she is going to sing live.


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Apr 2009)

And I just found this.........

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-backs-hairy-angel-racks-6m-YouTube-hits.html


----------



## S.L.F (16 Apr 2009)

If you listen to the video you'll hear someone laugh at 5.36 in it its not Simon or the other bloke I think its Amanda.

Stupid laugh


----------



## Chocks away (16 Apr 2009)

Was this not a case of everybody judgeing the book by the cover? Lets face it, the three judges are smarmy prigs in their private lives. Both Holden and Morgan seem to have gotten over their squabbling to be on the panel. A wave of the cheque book can have a pacifying influence. The less said about Simon Cowell the better.


----------



## S.L.F (16 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> They paid great tribute to her and made Simon Cowell look like an idiot-which is a pity really!!


 
It's been said before I sure but the Americans are very slow sometimes and haven't figured out that Simon has been an idiot for quite a while now.



Lex Foutish said:


> which is a pity really


 
Quite obvious they haven't sussed to this down in Cork either.


----------



## S.L.F (17 Apr 2009)

The number of hits on that link has gone up to almost 14,800,000.

That's 2,000,000 today alone!

Hard to believe she only performed last Saturday night.

This is for you susan from all of us at AAM.

[broken link removed]​

[broken link removed]


----------



## DeeFox (17 Apr 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2009/apr/16/britains-got-talent-susan-boyle

Hope the link works.  Interesting article about general reaction to an "ugly woman".
I have listened to her singing about five times now - and every time it brings a tear to my eye.  Will be buying her cd as soon as it comes out.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Apr 2009)

Cry me a river by Susan Boyle ??????????


----------



## DrMoriarty (17 Apr 2009)

*More on this story*




Susan Boyle set for Larry King and Oprah 

Britain's Got Talent web phenomenon keeps snowballing, with 25m YouTube hits. By *Stephen Brook*

Britain's Got Talent performance a hit for ITV website
Should Susan Boyle have a makeover?
Media Monkey: Susan Boyle's American dream
Tanya Gold: it was our reaction that was ugly
Britain's Got Talent stripper sparks complaints
Simon Cowell interview
*Britain's Got Talent: full coverage*
Maybe I'm cynical, but is this not really just about boosting the flagging ratings for that crappy show? 
I think she's a lovely voice and I wish her the very best, but in six months' time it'll be "Susan who?", while Cowen, Holden and Morgan have moved on to their next "Me! Me! Me!" venture.


----------



## Vanilla (17 Apr 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Cry me a river by Susan Boyle ??????????


 
Wow. Very hard to believe the person who sang that has 'never been kissed.'  Saucy minx.


----------



## MandaC (17 Apr 2009)

Where did everyone get she is "ugly" from. People are going on like she is the hunchback of NotreDam or something.  She is just not done up or glamorous.  She has great skin for her age and lovely sparkling eyes.  

Eye brows are easily plucked.

Personally, I think Amanda Holden is as plain as anything.  She has just nothing nice or individual about her and looks just insipid.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Apr 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Wow. Very hard to believe the person who sang that has 'never been kissed.'  Saucy minx.



I put the question marks because I'm not 100% convinced that it is her voice?


----------



## Simeon (17 Apr 2009)

I think Sue Ellen may be onto something there.


----------



## S.L.F (17 Apr 2009)

I on the other hand have no doubts.


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I on the other hand have no doubts.



I'm referring purely to the 'Cry me a river' song?  Its 10 years ago but the voice sounds completely different.


----------



## juke (18 Apr 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> I'm referring purely to the 'Cry me a river' song?  Its 10 years ago but the voice sounds completely different.



I agree. I stopped listening after about a minute - just didn't sound/feel right


----------



## damson (18 Apr 2009)

In today's (London) _Times_: 





> A recording made ten years ago by the unlikely _Britain’s Got Talent_ sensation Susan Boyle has been uncovered.
> 
> *The sudden singing star’s spokeswoman confirmed this morning that an emotional recording of Cry Me A River which hit YouTube late last night is the 48-year-old Scot. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Apr 2009)

Had seen that, still find it hard to believe that its her fab voice in that song and she's 47 not 48 yet as she said herself unless, of course, her birthday was this week.  IMHO not a very informed spokesperson.


----------



## sandrat (18 Apr 2009)

she said she was almost 48 at the interview


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Apr 2009)

sandrat said:


> she said she was almost 48 at the interview



Yeah, even el creepo is rushing her along - age wise


----------



## Purple (18 Apr 2009)

MandaC said:


> Personally, I think Amanda Holden is as plain as anything.  She has just nothing nice or individual about her and looks just insipid.


 I'd sell one of the kids for a go on her


----------



## Simeon (18 Apr 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Yeah, even el creepo is rushing her along - age wise



Congratulations Susan. But a word of caution regarding your heart's desire Piers Stefan Pughe-Morgan. Roses are nice but you gotta beware of a prick.


----------



## Simeon (18 Apr 2009)

MandaC said:


> Personally, I think Amanda Holden is as plain as anything.  She has just nothing nice or individual about her and looks just insipid.



A  porcelain doll comes to mind ........... so Purple have the box of band aids,  a tweezers and the appropriate glue next to the tiffany lamp by the chaise.


----------



## Chocks away (19 Apr 2009)

Here is what Saturday's New York Times has got to say about face-lifted Amanda Holden.
Miss Boyle’s performance has been significant, too, in that it has unexpectedly provoked a debate about prejudice against the not so young and not so beautiful. The contradictions in the situation seem encapsulated by the fact that the third “Britain’s Got Talent” judge, Amanda Holden — who is lovely, 38, artfully put together and seemingly unable to move her face to register surprise — said that Miss Boyle should resist submitting to a Hollywood-style makeover. 
“I won’t let Simon Cowell take her to his dentist, and I certainly won’t let her near his hairdresser,” she told The Daily Mirror. “The minute we turn her into a glamourpuss is when it’s spoilt.”


----------



## Chocks away (19 Apr 2009)

And the NY Times on Simon Cowell.
The recording industry executive "never had on my wish list" to be a television star. When he reluctantly agreed to judge a little talent show in England called "Pop Idol," it was just to protect his record label's interest in the winner. Today he still thinks of himself first as a businessman. That businessman is only too happy to collect millions for telling appallingly bad singers that they're rubbish; but his real goal remains something along the lines of worldwide control over musical and any other kind of talent you can think of.


----------



## gillarosa (20 Apr 2009)

My first knowledge of this was from seeing a clip on 'Larry King' on Saturday where I was wondering "how is this News?" in regard to it being an article on his programme, after all these shows occasionally unearth great talent. My reaction watching the clip was thinking how obnoxious the crowd were for the first 5-10 seconds after she came on, they were after all reacting to their own prejudices about conventional beauty and behaviour, she wasn't dressed as a Nazi or anything which may warrant such immediate dislike, their braying and hissing was totally unnecessary and crude. So basically the 'News' element in this story is we have prejudices about beauty and the media and when they are challenged we don't question the prejudice, but instead celebrate them while continuing to shake our heads collectively about how someone who is not thin, coiffed and perfectly groomed can possibly hold their heads high and publicly air their real and exceptional talents.


----------



## Betsy Og (20 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> I'd sell one of the kids for a go on her


 

M'lord, as evidence in the most grave matter of the Mr. Purple V Mrs. Purple custody hearing, Mr. Purple lewdly commented on AAM that "I'd .......  ".

.... Case dismissed ... whack  

I think she looked better a few years back in the show set in Birmingham in the 70's or thereabouts.


----------



## MandaC (20 Apr 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> M'lord, as evidence in the most grave matter of the Mr. Purple V Mrs. Purple custody hearing, Mr. Purple lewdly commented on AAM that "I'd .......  ".
> 
> .... Case dismissed ... whack
> 
> I think she looked better a few years back in the show set in Birmingham in the 70's or thereabouts.



In the 70's she'd have been little more than a toddler!


----------



## Caveat (20 Apr 2009)

Amanda Holden? pah..IMO you'll see dozens of women like her in nightclubs all the time. Too generic and yes, doll-like.

Now _Holly Willoughby_ - that's a different matter. Why doesn't she get more TV? Too nice probably.


----------



## Betsy Og (20 Apr 2009)

MandaC said:


> In the 70's she'd have been little more than a toddler!


 
Set in the 70's, not filmed in the 70's, what do you take me for?? 

Ever wondered how they had colour camera's to capture the action in Ben Hur ???.....


----------



## Homer (20 Apr 2009)

I was talking to my sister in law about this the other day and she said that she watched the program last week and felt it was a modern version of "bread and circuses". The baying crowd was somewhat reminiscent of ancient Rome and the Christians being thrown to the lions.

I would be inclined to go along with the view that large elements of the performance were stage managed and in some ways the program reminds me of American wrestling, with its pantomime villians and outlandish story lines.

I didn't watch the episode in which Susan Boyle appeared, but I watched the youtube video and was totally blown away by the purity of her voice. I could listen to the recording over and over again and have already done so several times. However, I found the judges comments deeply patronising and condescending and I just hope that it doesn't all end in tears.

I was out on Saturday night, but I recorded the show, mainly to see what they would say about Susan. There seems to be a definite pattern to the show, with a big build up for the really bad and the surprisingly good acts. And I just knew the last act was going to be something special, particularly when Simon Cowell held up his hand to interrupt the performance and suggested that he sing another song. This was very obviously contrived, but why let reality get in the way of a good story?

Homer


----------



## S.L.F (29 Apr 2009)

Watched Susan again for the thousanth time and have to say when she finished singing she started to walk off the stage then they called her back, a small part of me wishes she had kept on walking, maybe even given them the fingers first.

And I don't mean Fingers as with Stiff Little Fingers.


----------



## S.L.F (29 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Does Simon need a wheel chair because everybody else was standing for Susan and he the lazy git (I normally use a profanity here) was still sitting...


 
Just had another look at the clip and I note that Simon doesn't even bother to applaude.

Simon this is for you from all of us in AAM

[broken link removed]​[broken link removed]


----------



## Ash 22 (29 Apr 2009)

Both her parents were Irish. Her mother was from Donegal. Seemingly she has been coming over to Knock for years singing in the Basilica there on pilgrimages.


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Apr 2009)

Ash 22 said:


> Both her parents were Irish. *Her mother was from Donegal. *Seemingly she has been coming over to Knock for years singing in the Basilica there on pilgrimages.



That's right Burtonport.


----------



## DeeFox (30 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Watched Susan again for the thousanth time and have to say when she finished singing she started to walk off the stage then they called her back, a small part of me wishes she had kept on walking, maybe even given them the fingers first.


 
I like it!!


----------



## truthseeker (30 Apr 2009)

I personally like the way she smiled just before she began to sing - it was a smile that said 'I KNOW Im good'.


----------



## gianni (30 Apr 2009)

Am I alone in thinking that her singing performance was nothing special ? I heard her performance before I saw it and wasn't blown away by it. Sure, it's a nice voice (infinitely better than mine), but its far from sensational. 

If she wasn't so unconventional looking, by X-Factor standards, then there would be no fuss made.... in my humble opinion...


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Apr 2009)

gianni said:


> Am I alone in thinking that her singing performance was nothing special ?



Yes


----------



## gianni (30 Apr 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Yes


----------



## S.L.F (30 Apr 2009)

gianni said:


> Am I alone in thinking that her singing performance was nothing special ? I heard her performance before I saw it and wasn't blown away by it. Sure, it's a nice voice (infinitely better than mine), but its far from sensational.
> 
> If she wasn't so unconventional looking, by X-Factor standards, then there would be no fuss made.... in my humble opinion...


 
You should go to boards.ie there is a whole thread about how appalling they believe she is.

I personally think she has real serious talent and anybody who doesn't get it needs their ears cleaned out.


----------



## gianni (30 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> You should go to boards.ie there is a whole thread about how appalling they believe she is.
> 
> I personally think she has real serious talent and anybody who doesn't get it needs their ears cleaned out.




I don't think she's appalling. I just think she's one of many average/above average singers. Nothing special...


----------



## S.L.F (1 May 2009)

gianni said:


> I just think she's one of many average/above average singers. Nothing special...


 
Millions of people all around the world would totally disagree with you and that number is growing every day.

Anyway the reason I'm posting is to give you all a chance to hear the first song about Susan Boyle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx7BKwm_dvs&feature=channel

And just watched an early recording of her singing back in 1995.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlHr8z98VCI&feature=channel

I was never glad his career bombed but I am now.


----------



## S.L.F (14 Sep 2009)

Susan's latest song from her new album to be released in November
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb3XAP0c8WU


----------



## Lex Foutish (14 Sep 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Susan's latest song from her new album to be released in November
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb3XAP0c8WU


 
Could someone explain to me the reason for the modern way that cd's are released i.e., put on sale a few months after it's been first played on radio etc. 

Things were different in the good old days! 

Does anyone remember Radio Luxembourg's "Powerplay?"


----------



## S.L.F (15 Sep 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Things were different in the good old days!



Ah the good old days
When the air was clean and sex was dirty.


----------



## Caveat (15 Sep 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Could someone explain to me the reason for the modern way that cd's are released i.e., put on sale a few months after it's been first played on radio etc.


 
I'd say it's due to the fact that 'singles' sales are a mere fraction of what they were in the 70s and 80s - so record companies want to make absolutely sure that the album sells as much as possible by whipping up interest and expectation a fair bit in advance.


----------

